# New OS for Fire HD?



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Fire has a new "Book" on it that appears to just be a notification that I am getting an OS update? That seems odd. Is this some new procedure for them?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they're just letting folks know ahead of time to expect it.  It's a MAJOR update, after all.  I saw the letter on both my HDX Fires a day or two ago.  I was disappointed that there's no mention of Firefly as part of the update, but I guess we'll see.  I expect it will come down fairly shortly as the new Fires have started shipping, depending on the configuration ordered.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think they're just letting folks know ahead of time to expect it. It's a MAJOR update, after all. I saw the letter on both my HDX Fires a day or two ago. I was disappointed that there's no mention of Firefly as part of the update, but I guess we'll see. I expect it will come down fairly shortly as the new Fires have started shipping, depending on the configuration ordered.


Firefly would not matter to me, my kindle does not have a camera


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Firefly would not matter to me, my kindle does not have a camera


Which might be why they didn't mention it. But at least one of mine does, so I'd be interested to see how it works.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't think they planned to retrofit Firefly..  I have the now suddenly obsolete HDX 8'9" and will get the new OS, but didn't think I'd get Firefly.. not sure I care anyway.

But I did get the document that the new OS would be downloaded in the next weeks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heh...I've been buried by quilts and missed it...have to go check.

Betsy


----------



## MikeDenson (Oct 7, 2014)

I haven't seen any notification of a new Fire HD OS.  Wouldn't it apply to everyone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I didn't think they planned to retrofit Firefly.. I have the now suddenly obsolete HDX 8'9" and will get the new OS, but didn't think I'd get Firefly.. not sure I care anyway.
> 
> But I did get the document that the new OS would be downloaded in the next weeks.


To clarify: Firefly is the software that, with a camera, lets you point at a thing and get information on the item including a link to buy it on Amazon. That's different to the 'dynamic perspective' which lets the image shift as you move the device and lets you move the phone to do stuff. That would be a hardware thing so can't be expected on an older device.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't expect it but IF the new OS 4 Sangria is a good thing, then I'm sort of happy I'll get it (I'm skeptical about it being a good thing but hopefully it will be..)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the notice on my HDX, last year's models.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

That is where I got a notice too.


----------



## photocat (Nov 17, 2012)

MikeDenson said:


> I haven't seen any notification of a new Fire HD OS. Wouldn't it apply to everyone?


Me neither - I have the original HD 8.9 so maybe not available for older models? (Well I also just got the HD6 but I wouldn't anticipate it for that one since it is brand new)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The notice of OS4 definitely was sent out to HDX devices. It may NOT be available for all devices -- probably depends on the processor power, etc. so if you have an HD model, or the original, I'd not necessarily expect the OS update.

That said, my guess would be that they're working on improvements for all devices but, again, what they can offer may be limited by the device's technical specifications.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I don't think I would get it on my original HD 8.9" but it seems when I went to deregister my cracked (and brain damaged) original HDX 8'9", and I know I selected the HDX, but the HD got deregistered.. sigh.. it is only a backup.. got it going when the HDX landed on a hard floor on the edge but I have the replacement HDX from the warranty now, and that will be getting the OS update.  And of course my original Fire, living with a friend, won't get it.

Irony.. after the HDX took the dive and cracked.. from side to side across the screen.. I had to retrieve files (which I had thought were in the cloud.. not..) which I did and call the warranty people who were super.. even got it to me a day earlier than first offered because I would be home that day.. I "joked" to the warranty guy that "now watch, next week they will put out a new model"  I laughed.  And that was about when the new models were announced.  If only my HDX could have waited longer, I might have gotten  a nice credit toward a new model.

The poor HDX.. it went into the mode for the blind and all it would do was randomly read the special offers page.. out of the blue.  And it didn't live long enough to get the new OS.. sad.


----------

